# Incredible Prepared Guitar Performance (For Fans of Metal)



## Trespass (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## maxident213 (Apr 10, 2010)

That was pretty cool, definitely a new approach.


----------



## Keytarist (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot. He is like the 'John Cage' of the prepared guitar.


----------



## Jogeta (Apr 12, 2010)

sounds a bit like Godzilla when he's using the bow


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Jun 13, 2010)

when i saw the title to this thread, i knew this would be the video

thanks for sharing this! what a talent this guy is.


----------



## oneiromancer (Jun 17, 2010)

I loooove prepared instrument music. The crazy stuff John Cage subjected his pianos to is just mindblowing


----------



## Cygnus (Jul 24, 2010)

That was really cool!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 1, 2010)

For some reason, that was very relaxing.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 1, 2010)

Beyond awesome. Candyrat has some really amazing artists.


----------

